# Morel licenses??????



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

My sister-in-law called me last night and told me that they are going to start making people buy "morel" hunting licenses. The DNR is in the red. You will be limited to the quantity of shrooms as well as certain lengths. You will have to take your shrooms to a DNR checking station.

I stumbled onto 1 lonely morel while fishing the Pine a few years back and I haven't gotten into Morel hunting yet, but I loves to eat them(my neighbor is into it), but this annoyed me anyway. What are some of your opinions on this?


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

I would say she is pulling your leg.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Are they going to regulate what size gun you can use too? I prefer my 12 gauge, them little suckers are fast and the more lead I can get in the air the better. :lol: :lol: :yikes: :lol:  :lol: 
Where do people come up with this stuff.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

:16suspect :cwm27: :lol: :lol:  Here we go again!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I heard the same thing this past weekend at a bait shop in LeRoy.It seems the permit is going to cost $15 if you want to pick them on state or federal lands.There is a limit of 50 mushrooms.There cannot be any less than 4" and only one over 8".Kind of like a slot limit on fish I guess.And the article I read also said you would have to take them to a DNR check station and have them looked at and counted and identified.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

I read this very same thing back in April. A flier was floating around work and as I read it I thought, what kind of crap is this. Then, as I got to the last sentence it said April Fool! The scary thing is is that this is the kind of thing that lawmakers can sometimes come up with.


----------



## ron doster sr (Jan 4, 2005)

for all you illegal pickers you can bring me your morels and for a 50% fee I will see taht you receive the appropriate license and a quick lesson on the cooking and consumation of this illegal harvest. I am more than willing to do my civic duty:evilsmile fishlord


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok, then I'm just out hunting for shed antlers if I happen on any COs.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I told my dad about this little joke and he almost had a stroke. I will censor what he said. " Granholm is a female dawg, I cant stand politicians, there all no good pieces of trash, Im going to the capitol and bending over and telling them all to kiss my rear end." Imagine a 50 year old man getting beat red and really cussing at this whole situation. Kinda funny but I thought It was gonna kill him


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Gills, thats the same reaction some of the guys at work had. If you really want to get them POed :rant: tell them that it's about time they started paying there share for the use of the land. :evilsmile :lol: For your own saftey stand back just a little when you do. :yikes:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

lookin for the gills said:


> I told my dad about this little joke and he almost had a stroke. I will censor what he said. " Granholm is a female dawg, I cant stand politicians, there all no good pieces of trash, Im going to the capitol and bending over and telling them all to kiss my rear end." Imagine a 50 year old man getting beat red and really cussing at this whole situation.


Funny, I'm not quite that old but I had the same reaction when my sister in law informed me. My first thought was here Granholm goes again. Just another shakedown method. She might as well send "Guido" to my house and personally turn me upside down and shake whatever spare change I have, out of my pockets. Suddenly I feel our Government has been watching too much Soprano's


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

For all you non-believers out there weather this morel license crap is true or not. Well here is the article from the Leelanau paper. One of my memberes on my message board posted this. It is kind of hard to read since it is a scanned copy.

IMO this is a conspiracy and a load of crap. Just another way for the polititians to line their pockets.
rotest_e-------->Morel Hunting Licenses

http://www.geocities.com/shady_man_...nse_article.jpg


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

I will enjoy my dove breast with sauteed Morrel mushroom sauce, with scrambled commrant eggs.


----------

